# Am I having an emotional affair??



## Dana (Feb 20, 2010)

My husband and I have been married since Sept. 03. He is only the second man I have "been all the way" with. A few months ago, I started chatting with THE FIRST man over the computer. At first it was all fun and games . . . we always had the joking kind of friendship/relationship. We always said how we could never meet up because we could never be sure what would happen (we are VERY physically attracted to each other). My husband and I were living with his father at the time everything started going badly. 
I had just had a very hard day at work, and my husband was too occupied arguing with his father to comfort me. I went on the computer and found "The First" was online and he comforted me through my hard day. This continued to happen. It got to the point where I just went to him when I had a bad day or needed to be "praised" instead of my husband. My husband is very negative in his outlook of things, whereas "The First" always will tell you something positive even if he's feeling blue. 
When my husband found out I went to him for the emotional support over him he was rightfully angry at me. I apologized many times for it and explained to my husband why it happened (the fact that he wasn't there, etc . . . ) and he went on to tell me that he could never be there for me like that. 
My husband is staying a state away right now and I am staying with my parents and our 19 month old son. My husband says I cannot come back until I get rid of "The First" and that I need to sign an amendment to our prenup stating that if I am ever found talking to "The First" again then he can leave me with only the bare minimum allowed by law and divorce me.
I really don't know what to do. I'm very attracted to "The First" in a lot all ways . . . mentally, psycially, emotionally. We have a lot in common and he always makes me feel better when I'm sad. My husband is just that . . . my husband. I find him attractive, but not in the same ways.
What am I to do!?


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

:iagree:


----------



## thebanker02 (Feb 14, 2010)

:iagree:

Are you willing to risk everything to see if the grass is greener? Forget the Prenup - Your six years of marriage and the life you started?

I don't trust internet dating (I guess I am ignorant because I never tried it) and I think that people can easily create their image, but may not be a true reflection of them.

That said, your H needs a wake-up call and may not realize the severity of the situation. Initiate a counseling session for both of you and see where that leads. Good luck.


----------

